# Alberta Raw Feeders ..



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Red Deer, Calgary, Lloyd, Edmonton. 

I lucked upon a source of raw. They deliver about monthly to various regions. They appear to be very busy, so it might be a while before they respond to you. It's the best source I've found so far, the prices and quality are excellent. 

Calgary seems to be their busiest customer. So looks like if you are in Calgary you might be waiting 2 to 3 months.

Courtlyn Custom Dogfood - Home


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

where did you find the pricing??


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

chewice said:


> where did you find the pricing??


They send a PDF with the pricing. Sorry I don't have it with me here. Pretty reasonable prices for the mostpart. $1 pound for chicken, turkey, duck necks. Some premium product is expensive, rabbit and sheep. Ground beef too. $4 a pound for those three. But generally better than supermarket prices and way more variety. They have carcasses, tripe, ground tripe and meat, ground tripe and organ and meat, etc. Stuff for BARFers too.

You do need to order ground stuff in bulk, so 5 packages of 1 pound.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 24, 2011)

Woohoo! Thanks


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Poppy said:


> Woohoo! Thanks


Hey, any chance that's the same Mr Bunk who goes to Shawnessy vet?


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Poppy (Nov 24, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Hey, any chance that's the same Mr Bunk who goes to Shawnessy vet?


Yes that's us!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Poppy said:


> Yes that's us!


Cool! I was a receptionist there for a couple years, just left last month, but I could never forget that little cutie. Hope all is well with you guys!


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

I just placed an order with these guys. Has anyone ordered from them yet and did you like them? I just ordered a few whole chickens, whole rabbits, ground fish, ground piglets, ground turkey, boneless beef, beef bones and duck necks. Just for start, I didn't want to order too much off the bat, my first time ordering raw food from a supplier. Normally my dogs eat premade raw, and I supplement every once in a while with PMR variety, and normally just stuff I find in grocery stores. 

Anyone else have any other suggestions or recommendations for raw meat sources in the Edmonton area? I'm going to check out some butcher shops one of these weekends, I found one that has raw dog food listed, doesn't specify what this is so i'm curious.. but also hoping they might have scraps to sell/give away.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, for me that would be a huge order. 

Yes I ordered from them and I do like them. Some of the duck necks I had to defrost and refreeze, as my boys don't go through 5 pounds very fast. Not a big deal. 

I ordered chicken necks, duck necks, ground sheep, chicken feet and beef heart. 

I like them as I have not found there variety anywhere else. The prices are excellent too.

Real Deal Meats on 91st street and Ellerslie Road has turkey and chicken necks, chicken backs and ground chicken. 

G&E Pharmacy of course. And Barkers, just down from G&E Pharmacy could be useful to you. Never hurts to check them out.


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Well, for me that would be a huge order.
> 
> Yes I ordered from them and I do like them. Some of the duck necks I had to defrost and refreeze, as my boys don't go through 5 pounds very fast. Not a big deal.
> 
> ...


Excellent. Well I think I ordered approximately about $80-$100 worth of stuff and about 40lbs of product..which I think for a 20lb and 40lb dog that isn't a whole lot, but since it wont be fed every day it should last a while. I better go find a freezer now lol. I'm scouring kijiji like mad for a good second hand small freezer.

Ya Real Deal Meats is the one I want to go check out, they had "raw dog food" listed.. so that's all it is is the the chicken and turkey parts? I'm also looking to purchase some good meat for my own consumption so figured I would check out a few butcher shops. Saw an add on Kijiji about these people selling lamb/beef meat for dogs. $2/lb or something like that.

Next time i'm in G&E I'll check out what they've got as well as check out that Barkers place sometime too. Really would be nice to get some variety.


----------

